# 2004 Air Conditioner



## Mechina (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey guys, something happened to the air conditioner. Everything used to work fine, but today when I changed the mode to bottom air flow is doesn't blow. The front air flow works fine, but the side and bottom ones aren't working at all. I went to a mechanic and he changed the freon, re-did the vacuum, and changed the its oil but still the same thing. Anyone know what the problem could be? Thanks.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

the control panal is bad. When they short out they go to default setting which is defrost.


----------

